# Euskara: Words in Spanish conversations



## Roi Marphille

Hi!
I'd like to point this phenomenon; 
Many people in Basque Country use some Basque (Euskera) words when speaking in Castilian. Some of them don't even speak Euskera. I don't mean words with Basque origin, I mean words in Euskera language uttered in conversations in Castilian. This phenomenon is similar to Spanglish or so-called Portuñol but I think is not that "important" in number of words. As readers may know, Euskera is older than Latin and it is completely different as any Romance language. 

As far as I know, there are: 
*"aita"* = father. Example: "te ha llamado tu aita" English:"your father phoned you". 
*"agur"* = hasta luego, adiós
...

Would you list them? Sometimes I hear some that I don't know what they mean.
Is this happen in the French side of Basque Country? I mean, do they use Euskera words in the middle of a conversation in French? 

agur!
Roi


----------



## Laia

just one question: which one is the correct word: _euskera_ or _euskara_???
i'm confused


----------



## Fernando

As you possibly know, "agur" was imported in Spanish. From tge RAE dictionary:

agur. 
 (Del vasco agur, y este del lat. augurium). 
 1. interj. U. para despedirse.


----------



## Roi Marphille

Laia said:
			
		

> just one question: which one is the correct word: _euskera_ or _euskara_???
> i'm confused


I'm not sure but I think it depends on the context of the word. As long as I know, they apply characteristics of the word in terminations...


----------



## Roi Marphille

Fernando said:
			
		

> As you possibly know, "agur" was imported in Spanish. From tge RAE dictionary:
> 
> agur.
> (Del vasco agur, y este del lat. augurium).
> 1. interj. U. para despedirse.


wow, I didn't know...either that this is a Latinism!  
Many Latin words were transfered to Basque because of the "camino de Santiago" route..
thanks for your contribution!


----------



## Laia

The only basque names that are coming to my mind are people's names...
Edurne, Aitor, etc


----------



## Samaruc

As for Euskera or Euskara, I think it depends on the dialect. Some basque dialects say “euskera” and others say “euskara”... Anyway, I'm not very sure about it, perhaps an “euskaldun” could help us.

Other basque words I have heard inside conversations in Castilian:

Euskaldun: A basque-speaking person.
Maketo: Foreigner (very derogatory)
Batzoki: I think it is a headquarter of a nationalist party.
Txakurra: Dog (it is used in a very derogatory way referring to the police).
Herriko Taberna: People's Tavern.
Abertzale: Basque nationalist.
Kale Borroka: Street struggle.

There are probably more...


----------



## Outsider

Euskadi: this one has even been making it to other languages.


----------



## kontzo

Hello!

I am new  here!!
In relation with the word Euskara or Euskera...if you are speaking basque you must say Euskara.


----------



## haujavi

As for the Euskera/Euskara, the "oficial" one is Euskara, which is the one that Euskaltzaindia, the academy of basque language has established as the better word. However, I live in the Basque Country and Euskera/Euskara were both used in Spanish and Basque. In fact, one of the books I used in the school used the word "Euskera".

I think Euskadi is a new word invented in the beginning of the twentieth century to define all the territories that are supposed to be the old basque speaking territories, which is more than Basque Country. However it's also used as a synonym for Pais Vasco/Basque Country.



			
				samaruc said:
			
		

> Euskaldun: A basque-speaking person.
> Maketo: Foreigner (very derogatory)
> Batzoki: I think it is a headquarter of a nationalist party.
> Txakurra: Dog (it is used in a very derogatory way referring to the police).
> Herriko Taberna: People's Tavern.
> Abertzale: Basque nationalist.
> Kale Borroka: Street struggle.



Just a pair of explanations.

Batzoki is a kind of bar that PNV(Partido Nacionalista Vasco/Basque Nationalist Party) owns. It's not an exclusive bar, but if you go there many of the customers will be PNV followers. There are a few on each town, depending on the importance of the party in each town.

Herriko Taberna is the same that a Batzoki but it owns to Batasuna/EH/HB(several acronyms for an pro-independence party).

Maketo, you're right but it also implies that the foreigner doesn't speak Basque. The people who didn't know Basque and they've learnt it are called "euskaldunberri"(new euskaldun). As far as I know euskaldunberri doesn't have a pejorative meaning.

As for the use of basque words in spanish conversations I think that it depends on the knoweldge of basque of the speakers but I've heard words like "larri"=(in need,sad) "buruhandi"=(stubborn) and others that I don't remember now. Normally they are adjectives.

Well, now I don't remember anything more. I hope I'd have helped.


----------



## Roi Marphille

haujavi said:
			
		

> Just a pair of explanations.
> 
> Batzoki is a kind of bar that PNV(Partido Nacionalista Vasco/Basque Nationalist Party) owns. It's not an exclusive bar, but if you go there many of the customers will be PNV followers. There are a few on each town, depending on the importance of the party in each town.
> 
> Herriko Taberna is the same that a Batzoki but it owns to Batasuna/EH/HB(several acronyms for an pro-independence party).
> 
> Maketo, you're right but it also implies that the foreigner doesn't speak Basque. The people who didn't know Basque and they've learnt it are called "euskaldunberri"(new euskaldun). As far as I know euskaldunberri doesn't have a pejorative meaning.
> 
> As for the use of basque words in spanish conversations I think that it depends on the knoweldge of basque of the speakers but I've heard words like "larri"=(in need,sad) "buruhandi"=(stubborn) and others that I don't remember now. Normally they are adjectives.
> 
> Well, now I don't remember anything more. I hope I'd have helped.


great contribution haujavi!
if you remember more words feel free to update them here.
Thanks!
Roi


----------



## Samaruc

*Kaixo* (hello), Haujavi, and *eskerrik asko* (thanks a lot) for your explanations.

By the way, two more basque words I have heard inside conversations in Castilan.

Bye!


----------



## kontzo

Hello!

I am Basque and I speak Euskera since I was a child. I can tell you some useful word and phrases in Euskera. And if you decide yo visit the Basque Country, you will be able to have a conversation....a short conversation but...

Kaixo (Hello)
Zer moduz zaude? (Who are you?)
Ni ondo eta zu (I am ok and you?)
Zenbat urte dituzu? (How old are you?)
Nongoa zara? ( Where are you from?)
Zer ordu da? (What time is it?)
Maite zaitut ( I love you)


----------



## Roi Marphille

kontzo said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I am Basque and I speak Euskera since I was a child. I can tell you some useful word and phrases in Euskera. And if you decide yo visit the Basque Country, you will be able to have a conversation....a short conversation but...
> 
> Kaixo (Hello)
> Zer moduz zaude? (Who are you?)
> Ni ondo eta zu (I am ok and you?)
> Zenbat urte dituzu? (How old are you?)
> Nongoa zara? ( Where are you from?)
> Zer ordu da? (What time is it?)
> Maite zaitut ( I love you)


Kaixo Basque friend,
thanks for the bunch of useful phrases!
anyway, do you reckon some other words you may use in conversations in Castilian?


----------



## kontzo

Kaixo!

Do you mean words like.....pelotari, bertsolari, ikurriña, ikastola, herri batasuna, lehendakari, abertzale, ETA, erdera, kuadrilla, zurito, zulo, txapela, txiki, potxolo,iparralde, gasteiz, donosti, iruña, bilbo, euskaltegi, lauburu, aberri eguna, aurresku, dantzari, sokatira, txalaparta....


----------



## Isotta

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Is this happen in the French side of Basque Country? I mean, do they use Euskera words in the middle of a conversation in French?


Yes, though I don't know how often. I heard several such mixed conversations today. I heard "arratsalde on," and "mila esker," and the other words I could not understand, as I don't speak any Euskara.

I was wondering (and it seems logical to keep Basque queries in the same thread)--does Euskara spoken by people on the French side sound different from Euskara spoken by people living in the Spanish Basque regions? In particular I am wondering about the "r," because when I heard "mila esker," it resembled the French "r" more.

Thanks--

Z.


----------



## DaleC

Basque does differ between Spain and France, but also within these countries. Since France and Spain are divided by a high mountain range, inevitably sizable dialect differences arose between the two sides of the Pyrenees. 

But historically, Basque has three dialects in France and at least four in Spain. The French Basque dialects have acquired a French accent, and mutatis mutandis for the Spanish Basque dialects. But beyond that, it's not necessarily true that either of the two *geographical *groups, the French or the Spanish, form a *linguistic *branch in the evolution of Basque. 

France has only about 80,000 speakers. Spain has about 580,000. See www.ethnologue.org


----------



## betulina

Aupa!

I was in Euskadi just a few weeks ago and stayed with a Basque friend. She is euskaldun but she speaks Castilian to her parents and I could notice some words in Euskera, although her parents are not Basque speakers. Most of them refered to relatives: _aita_ (father), _ama_ (mother), _iseba_ (aunt), and others were common words, such as _goxokis_ (sweets). I was amazed at that -I mean words like _goxokis_- because it follows the Spanish grammar. I mean: the noun (singular) is _goxoki_ (or _goxokia_) and the plural should be _goxokiak_, but speaking in Spanish they used the Spanish plural form: _goxokis_. I found that funny! 

Another word Basque people say even though they don't know Basque is _aspaldiko!_ (...in Spanish, ¡cuánto tiempo!), when it's a long time they haven't seen somebody, for example. And they change its original pronunciation, as far as I know. They say _aspald*í*ko, _while a Basque speaker would say _asp*a*ldiko!_ 

(Euskaldunak, feel free to correct me! )


----------



## fmbyz

kontzo said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I am Basque and I speak Euskera since I was a child. I can tell you some useful word and phrases in Euskera. And if you decide yo visit the Basque Country, you will be able to have a conversation....a short conversation but...
> 
> Kaixo (Hello)
> Zer moduz zaude? (Who are you?)
> Ni ondo eta zu (I am ok and you?)
> Zenbat urte dituzu? (How old are you?)
> Nongoa zara? ( Where are you from?)
> Zer ordu da? (What time is it?)
> Maite zaitut ( I love you)


 
What about "KALIMOTXO"?
Gora Athletic!!!
Musu bat = a kiss


----------



## Residente Calle 13

Roi Marphille said:
			
		

> Hi!
> I'd like to point this phenomenon;
> Many people in Basque Country use some Basque (Euskera) words when speaking in Castilian.
> 
> As far as I know, there are:
> *"aita"* = father. Example: "te ha llamado tu aita" English:"your father phoned you".
> *"agur"* = hasta luego, adiós


I've been thinking about this for a few days. In the Dominican Republic, it would be very common to hear:
*
Te llamó tu taita *(padre). and_ *¡Abur!*_ (ciao) 

I suspect _*abur *_is related to the Basque _*agur *_but does anybody know if _*aita *_and _*taita *_are related?


----------



## fmbyz

"Abur" is like "Agur", but I don't think "taita" has any sense...
"Aita"= Aitatxu, aitá, áita... = Father

Kisses


----------



## Residente Calle 13

fmbyz said:
			
		

> "Abur" is like "Agur", but I don't think "taita" has any sense...
> "Aita"= Aitatxu, aitá, áita... = Father
> 
> Kisses



Hi, fmbyz.

I might just be a coincidence, I don't really know. The word _*taita *_is used in several parts of the Americas. Here's what the RAE says: 

*taita**.*
 (Del lat. _tata_, padre).
* 1.* m. Voz infantil con que se designa al padre.


----------



## fmbyz

Residente, I´ve just said "taita" is not an "Euskara-Word".

Sorry but my English is not the best....I´m learning step by step....T try to...


----------



## Residente Calle 13

fmbyz said:
			
		

> Residente, I´ve just said "taita" is not an "Euskara-Word".
> 
> Sorry but my English is not the best....I´m learning step by step....T try to...



Thanks! Your English is still pretty good. 

Hmmm. Thanks for confirming that. I thought that perhaps "aita" might have been a form of "taita" or used in some parts of Eusakadi or that perhaps in Euskara sometimes you drop the initial _*t*_. These are alll guesses on my part because my Euskara is not only not the best, it's zero! 

I guess I'm just speculating because _*aita *_and _*taita *_are so similar, mean the same thing, and come from languages from Spain.

So _*aita *_is short for *aitatxu *which means father? Is that pronounced _aitachu_?


----------



## fmbyz

Residente Calle 13 said:
			
		

> Thanks! Your English is still pretty good.
> 
> Hmmm. Thanks for confirming that. I thought that perhaps "aita" might have been a form of "taita" or used in some parts of Eusakadi or that perhaps in Euskara sometimes you drop the initial _*t*_. These are alll guesses on my part because my Euskara is not only not the best, it's zero!
> 
> I guess I'm just speculating because _*aita *_and _*taita *_are so similar, mean the same thing, and come from languages from Spain.
> 
> So _*aita *_is short for *aitatxu *which means father? Is that pronounced _aitachu_?


 
You´re right! "Aitatxu" = Daddy is pronnunced "Aitachu"
Would you like to visit Euskadi?Your euskera is brillant!


----------



## kaixox

kontzo said:
			
		

> Hello!
> 
> I am Basque and I speak Euskera since I was a child. I can tell you some useful word and phrases in Euskera. And if you decide yo visit the Basque Country, you will be able to have a conversation....a short conversation but...
> 
> Kaixo (Hello)
> Zer moduz zaude? (Who are you?)
> Ni ondo eta zu (I am ok and you?)
> Zenbat urte dituzu? (How old are you?)
> Nongoa zara? ( Where are you from?)
> Zer ordu da? (What time is it?)
> Maite zaitut ( I love you)


 


I have found a mistake:
Zer moduz zaude? (HOW are you?)
Nor/zein zara? (WHO are you?)


----------



## xruiz18

So _*aita *_is short for *aitatxu *which means father? Is that pronounced _aitachu_?[/quote]


*Aita* and *ama* are the neutral forms for 'father' and 'mather'. _*Aitatxo/aitatxu*_ and _*amatxo/amatxu*_ are hypocoristic forms, like _dad/daddy_ and _mum/mammy_ in english. 

Some other examples of basque words used when speaking castillian:

muxu: 'kiss'
txoko: 'nook, corner', 'gastronomic society' (this word comes from _zoko,_ borrowed from arabic)
larri: 'distressed'
farra(s): 'laugh', 'party'
erdera: in euskara means 'foreign language', but it is used for 'spanish' in the south and for 'french' in the north.
ikastola: 'school'
txiki: 'small', 'kid'
zulo: 'hole'
gaupasa: ‘all-nighter’

...

and many more!


----------



## Orreaga

*Ongi etorri*, xruiz18!

I might add, a book of short stories by Fernando Aramburu, _*Los peces de la amargura  *_(Tusquets, 2006), takes place in Euskadi and includes a large glossary of Euskara words used by Spanish speakers in the book.


----------



## DickHavana

Laia said:


> just one question: which one is the correct word: _euskera_ or _euskara_???
> i'm confused




_Euskera_ and _euskara _are dialectal variants. 

Another words used in conversations in Spanish between Basque people:
_
sagutxu (little mouse), maittia (dear),  bihotza (sweetheart), karramarro (crab) _(pet names used by the adult people to talk to the children).
_Ama, amatxo_: mother, mom
Aitona, aititxe: grandfather
Amona, amoma; grandmother

When I was young, there were a lot of old people (_baserritarras_) that only spoke Basque and when they tried to speak Spanish, it sounded as a _euskera créole _or _euskañol_: it was beauty and funny. More characteristic that the mix of Basque and Spanish words was the pronuntiation and the form of compose the phrases, applying the Basque grammar, very different to the Spanish: " Ene ba... ¿Mañana, al centrrro tú irrrassshhh? "

Agur ta bero


----------



## DickHavana

The seven or eight words that you can hear when an _Ikastola_ father that don't speak _Euskara_ talks to their children in Spanish:

kontuz = be careful
mesedez = please
barkatu = sorry
oso ondo, oso ongi (dialectacl variatons) = very good
aundia = big
txikia = little
etorri ona = come here
orain = now
eskerrik asko = thank you very much
a lolo = go to sleep


----------



## panjabigator

Can anyone comment on if these words have crept into the French of the French Basque Country?


----------



## DickHavana

panjabigator said:


> Can anyone comment on if these words have crept into the French of the French Basque Country?



It's an interesting question. I use to go to the Côte Basque (the coastal zone of Iparralde (French Basque Country)) and sometimes I've heard people speaking French and saying things as "aitatxo" or "amatxo", or people speaking at the same time French and Basque, but that zone is an important turistic resort where lives a mixture of French people no-Basque, Spanish-origin Basques, etc. The autenthic French-Basque is diluted in that mixture. The zone where remains the_ euskara_ is in the mountain (St.Jean-Pied-de-Port, Mauleon, etc.) and I don't know that zone. It would be interesting if anyone that knows the Haut Lapurdi, Xuberoa and the Haute Navarre can speak us about this.

Moreover, French diallects of Basque are different and I don't know the influence of the _batua_. For example, _kalea_ (street) is _karrika_ in Hendaye, and _euskalduna_ is _eskualduna_.


----------



## jmx

I think that words in this thread correspond to 3 different things :

- Basque words used by Basque native speakers when they speak Spanish.
- Basque words traditionally used in the Spanish dialects of Alava and Western Vizcaya.
- Basque words introduced by Spanish native speakers in their Spanish so as to "sound more Basque".

It would be interesting to pinpoint which is which.


----------



## DickHavana

jmartins said:


> I think that words in this thread correspond to 3 different things :
> 
> - Basque words used by Basque native speakers when they speak Spanish.
> - *Basque words traditionally used in the Spanish dialects of Alava and Western Vizcaya.*
> - Basque words introduced by Spanish native speakers in their Spanish so as to "sound more Basque".
> 
> It would be interesting to pinpoint which is which.



What are the Spanish dialects of Alava and Western Vizcaya????? The zone with a more specific Spanish dialect  is South Navarra (la Ribera del Ebro) and I think the influence of _euskara_ in all that zones can be similar. Spanish  language in Alava and surrounding area is traditionally very pure.

Probably the extincted _romance navarro_ speaked in the South of Navarra had some influences from _euskara_ because the comunication was traditionally strong in some zones (Roncalese sheperds crossing the Bardenas to the valley of Ebro with their flocks) and this is perceptible in the surnames but I don't have etimologic studies about it.

I think the group of words used in Spanish by Basque and Spanish native speakers is similar (naturally the Basque-speaker has more fluency and a better diction), and as _betulina_ pointed the great difference is the diction and pronuntiation. A Basque-speaker knows quickly if you are a Basque-speaker. At the same, an _euskaldunzarra _(all-the-life Basque-speaker) knows quickly an _euskaldunberri_ (new speaker, usually speaking _batua_).


----------



## 0stsee

betulina said:


> Aupa!
> 
> I was in Euskadi just a few weeks ago and stayed with a Basque friend. She is euskaldun but she speaks Castilian to her parents and I could notice some words in Euskera, although her parents are not Basque speakers.


This is off topic, but this makes me wonder: How is it possible that the Basque friend is Euskaldun even though her parents don't speak Basque??


----------



## DickHavana

0stsee said:


> This is off topic, but this makes me wonder: How is it possible that the Basque friend is Euskaldun even though her parents don't speak Basque??



Euskaldun= Speaker of _euskara_.

It's usual. If your parents came from Spain (There were an important emigration in the 50's-60's from another zones of Spain to the Basque Country) they obviously don't speak Basque. But if you learn the language, you are an euskaldun (Basque speaker). This kind of speakers is called _euskaldunberri  _(new speaker). People that has _euskara_ as mother language are _euskaldunzarras _(old speakers).

In the different zones of Euskalherria you have some organisms promoting the learning of the Basque language.


----------



## 0stsee

I see. So she must've learned it from her friends.

Thank you, DickHavana!


----------



## DickHavana

0stsee said:


> I see. So she must've learned it from her friends.
> 
> Thank you, DickHavana!



It could be, but more probably she could learn it at school (Basque language is official since the 80's) or in an adults academy. Basque language is very difficult to learn because vocabulary and grammar are no related with another European languages. An Spanish speaker can learn easily languages as _Catalán_ or _Gallego_ (all they comes from _Latin_ and are related), but _euskera_ is another world and requires an special effort.

See you


----------



## DickHavana

Another words that you can hear when Basque-speakers speak in Spanish.

Txoriburu = scatterbrain? = the Spanish _cabeza de chorlito_
_Jatorra_ = a good guy, an authentic, pure guy. (the prototype of a good Basque)

Curiously, _jatorra_ (pure, authentic) remember words as _jatordu_ (time to eat), _jatetxea_ (restaurant), _jatuna_ (big eater, glutton)...  It's curious because to eat is one of the most important things for a Basque. If you're Basque you can be a bad lover, but never a bad eater. 

Related with the world of cuisine, there are some words that are known in all Spain:
_-purrusalda
-marmitako
-txangurro
-beltza_ (refering a kind of mushroom, black coloured) (_beltza_ is black)

Some years ago, I remember a debate with my wife's parents (they live in Murcia, south of Spain) because they say "chirimiri" to define a kind of fine rain. When I said them that is "sirimiri" and it's a Basque-origin word, they didn't believe it. I had to look for a dictionary to demonstrate it.


----------



## Orreaga

> Related with the world of cuisine, there are some words that are known in all Spain:
> _-purrusalda_
> _-marmitako_
> _-txangurro_
> _-beltza_ (refering a kind of mushroom, black coloured) (_beltza_ is black)


 
I was waiting for more culinary terms from Basque, thanks Dick!    Can you translate the above terms? When I was in Navarre I had _txistorra_, is this a specific kind of sausage, or just a general word for it? Of course there is the famous _pintxo_ (appetizer/tapa), and I think _beltza_ also can refer to red wine, right?


----------



## DickHavana

Orreaga said:


> I was waiting for more culinary terms from Basque, thanks Dick!    Can you translate the above terms? When I was in Navarre I had* txistorra, is this a specific kind of sausage,* OK or just a general word for it? Of course there is the famous* pintxo (appetizer/tapa)*,OK   and I think *beltza also can refer to red wine*, it's possible, but I never heard it right?



_zurito _- a short glass of beer (_zuri _is white)
_txikito_ - a short glass of wine
_txakoli _- a kind of white Basque wine
_txangurro_ - the Spanish _centollo_: spider crab
_purrusalda_ - leeks stew
_marmitako_ - from the _marmita_: a disk based in thun

_baserri_ - _caserío_, country house
_baserritarra_ - country man
_arrantzale _- fisherman
_aizkolari _- woodcutter (it's a traditional sport, too)
_harri-jasotzaile_ - a man that lift heavy stones (it's another traditional sport)
_soka-tira_ - another sport (two groups of people pulling from a rope) (sorry my bad English)
_txapeldun_ - champion
_pelotari _- a player of the most known Basque sport (the _Euskal pilota_ or _pelota vasca_). In the touristic resorts of the French-Basque Country is common to see advertisements refering an special modality of the _Euskal pilota_, but now I don't remember the name.


----------



## ezinsinistu

xistera? it's the same as zesta-punta
xare?

another basque word among spanish speakers: 
ondaquines=hondakinak=rests?
don't know the proper word in english


----------



## DickHavana

ezinsinistu said:


> xistera? it's the same as zesta-punta
> xare? *No, it's not that name. Moreover, I was wrong: the word is trinquet, it's an special modality of Euskal-pilota, but the word can be French origin .  The road from Hendaye to Biarritz is full of advertisements offering spectacles with that modality.*
> 
> another basque word among spanish speakers:
> ondaquines=hondakinak=rests?* hondakinak = waste, dregs.*
> don't know the proper word in english




Another words:
_Jai-alai - _The sport of_ euskal-pilota _and the place where you can practice it. I think that in the USA this sport is known with that name.
Txapela - The Basque beret (_la boina vasca_). Really I don't know the differences between the _boina _and the _txapela_, but I suppose the txapela is for bigger heads. 
Gero arte


----------



## cookieboy

kontzo said:


> Hello!
> 
> I am Basque and I speak Euskera since I was a child. I can tell you some useful word and phrases in Euskera. And if you decide yo visit the Basque Country, you will be able to have a conversation....a short conversation but...
> 
> Kaixo (Hello)
> Zer moduz zaude? (Who are you?)
> Ni ondo eta zu (I am ok and you?)
> Zenbat urte dituzu? (How old are you?)
> Nongoa zara? ( Where are you from?)
> Zer ordu da? (What time is it?)
> Maite zaitut ( I love you)


 

All this stuff is not %100 correct. "Zer moduz zaude?" means " How are you?" Not "who are you?" if you want to say "who are you?" you should say "nor zara?". Everything else is ok. Gora Osasuna!


----------



## jonquiliser

Kalimotxo


----------



## Laztana

Hi,
great discussion!, most of the common words have already been pointed out in previous threads but I would like to add "*laztana*" (my nickname) which literally means "stroke or caress" but which is often used as a loving word such as "dear, sweetheart  etc" and "*di-da* or *ti-ta*" which I don't know how to translate exactly but it means something like "very fast or drastic".
gero arte


----------



## DickHavana

Really there are a beauty collection of words here. 

Some more:*
sagutxu*: (literally: little mouse): It's used as a loving word with the children.
*mokordo*: (great mucus, great snot): derogatory insult used between children.
*kakanarro*: (spanish *pequeñajo*): little boy, this word can be as the same time derogatory or a loving word. One of my aunties said me "kakanarro" when I was a child.

And following with the vocabulary of ikastola Spanish-speaker fathers when they talk to their children:
*uasen*: come on
*poliki*: slowly

gero arte


----------



## Laztana

I've just recalled another one: *potolo* which means "fat"
gero arte


----------



## DickHavana

Laztana said:


> I've just recalled another one: *potolo* which means "fat"
> gero arte




And *potxolo*, that means the same (fatty, chubby). In Spanish, *pocholo *takes the meaning of pretty, healthy.

Anymore:
*Ttipi-ttapa*: to walk with short and quick steps
*Txotxolo*: Stupid. It can be a loving word the Spanish *tontito*)

*Pil-pil* is the onomatopoeia of the sound of the beating of the heart. And it's too the onomatopoeia of the sound when the cooking is boiling. One of the most famous Basque cooking recipes is the _Bacalao al _*pil-pil*.
*
Bertsolari*: A sort of trovadour, a man that improvise verses in Basque language.
*Txistulari*: The man that plays the *txistu*, a kind of Basque flute.
*Trikitixa*: Acordeón
*Txalaparta*: Typical instrument Basque of music (percussion, very rudimentary, with a very rithmic sound). It's this.
*Zorionak*: Congratulations
*Ongi etorri*: Welcome. This word appears writed in a lot of mats (Spanish _felpudos_) that you can meet in front of the home door, to clean your shoes. Still, there are people that think that _ongi etorri_ means _felpudo _(mat).

Gero arte (and excuse my poor English)


----------



## Maiteh

ZORIONAK!!!!!!!!  -  congratulation
Ondo pasa - Have a good time
Bai/Ez - yes/no
Baina - but
polita - nice, beautiful
txiki - small/little
...


----------



## Angelo di fuoco

Residente Calle 13 said:


> I've been thinking about this for a few days. In the Dominican Republic, it would be very common to hear:
> *
> Te llamó tu taita *(padre). and_ *¡Abur!*_ (ciao)
> 
> I suspect _*abur *_is related to the Basque _*agur *_but does anybody know if _*aita *_and _*taita *_are related?



Taita parece una contracción de "tu aita". "Tu taita" es algo parecido a "conmigo", "contigo" e "consigo": una tautología, si se considera la etimología de la palabra.


----------



## Spaain4

cookieboy said:


> All this stuff is not %100 correct. "Zer moduz zaude?" means " How are you?" Not "who are you?" if you want to say "who are you?" you should say "nor zara?". Everything else is ok. Gora Osasuna!


 
In Euskera, is family "familia"? I have also heard Sinedeak.


----------



## yujuju

"Senideak" would be "relatives", which is related but not exactly "family". For "family" I would say still "familia".


----------



## pere prlpz

To hear Basque words used while speaking Spanish, I suggest checking for "Vaya Semanita" videos in Youtube. It's an humor TV program by the Spanish language Basque TV (ETB2). The show is in Spanish but actors use a lot of Basque words. Some of them may be just for humour purposes, but I guess that others just show a normal colloquial usage. For example, they say very often "aita" and "ama" and use Basque words for Basque items ("baserri" instead of "caserío", or "txapela" instead of "boina").

Other words just seem to be created by screenwriters to be more funny or to avoid taboos. For example, "putetxe", from Spanish "puta" (bitch, prostitute) and Basque "etxe" (house).

Btw., I don't speak Basque and I don't live in the Basque Country, so my guesses can be wrong.


----------



## Bresca

Ayer bajé a Bilbao para comprarle un txori (lazo para el pelo) a Bego y, cuando estaba en la tienda, me dí cuenta de que no llevaba la txartela (tarjeta) y me puse gorri-gorri (toda roja) a la hora de pagar: y, de la misma pensé: "jo, neska (chica),  sin la txartela, esta noche  tampoco podré salir de jaia (fiesta), a ver cómo pago yo! Si tendría (tuviese) el móvil, llamaría al aita (padre), que me baje el bolso, ¡que ni el txiskero (encendor), ni el tabaco, ni el móvil ni nada llevaba encima, oyes!

Eta beste bestea.


----------

